
Show HN: Cleave (coming soon) – Enabling human context switching - eivarv
https://cleave.app
======
eivarv
Author here, AMA!

Ever since solving a similar problem on the terminal a few years back [0], I
kept wanting to explicitly change working context, keeping application states
between whatever tasks I was working on.

Cleave attempts to solve this by allowing you save and load "context" in
macOS, in a manner similar to how IDEs and text editors lets you manipulate
"projects" and "workspaces". These actions are available via a global hotkey
that triggers the command palette, or via the menu bar.

The Open Beta will be out this fall.

[0]:
[https://github.com/eivindarvesen/prm](https://github.com/eivindarvesen/prm)

